# Withdrawl time for Ivermectin?



## GBov (May 4, 2008)

Just discovered ear mites :grumble: so am going to get a 1% solution and put a drop or two into each ear of my herd. Boy, am I NOT looking forward to this!

But I was wondering how long to wait after treating if I do decide to eat my three mutts?


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

Ivermectin is used on humans for worm load in 3rd world countries. I don't observe a withdrawal time for our own personal use.  

Why not butcher the meat ones before you treat the herd? 

Drugs.com says 35 days for cattle, 18 days for swine when used as a sub-q injectible. 48 days when used on a pour on for cattle. 

IVOMEC Pour-On for Cattle Veterinary Information from Drugs.com
Ivermectin Injection for Cattle and Swine Veterinary Information from Drugs.com

Putting the drops in their ears isn't that bad. I suggest putting them on a table, though, some will want to scratch.


----------



## GBov (May 4, 2008)

Went to the feed store to get some and they had one bottle left.

FOURTYONE FREAKIN DOLLARS!!!!

Bloody heck!

Wasnt expecting it to cost anywhere NEAR that!

So am going to have to wait till payday to treat them all. :smack


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

It'll last forever. You can use it for your dogs for heartworm prevention, and on many other livestock as well. We haven't bought 'heartguard' in years for our dogs.  

Try jefferslivestock.com for better priced equipment and supplies than your local chain stores. They have 'off brand' ivermectin for pretty cheap. Currently 50ml ivermectin 1% is 26.95. Or you can get 250mls for about the same price as at your feed store.  Of course, you have to add in shipping. I normally order above 49.00, which gives you free shipping though.  

Injectable Ivermectin For Cattle and Swine

Do NOT get the "Ivermectin Plus" or offbrand equivalent for use for rabbits - it'll include Cloruson as a secondary drug. Get JUST the 1% ivermectin solution.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

mygoat said:


> You can use it for your dogs for heartworm prevention, and on many other livestock as well.


Ivermectin can give some dog breed seizures and should not be used on them. I don't recall which breeds are more prone to Ivermectin seizures but I think Collies are one.

I use the oral horse paste medicine for my rabbits. A pea sized dab on a dandelion or mint leaf is all they need.


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

Good catch - collies/herding breeds should be treated with ivermectin (or heartguard) with caution. There are other heartworm prevention alternatives available for those breeds. 

There is a newer heartworm preventative that uses moxidectin (same as cydectin/quest gel etc for livestock wormers). I was reading online where someone thought that was an alternative to ivermectin for her collies and lost a dog to problems with moxidectin. Turns out, moxidectin and ivermectin are both Avermectins, and that group of chems are unsafe for collies. 

Giving ivermectin orally doesn't do much for external mites, from what I understand. For any animal, external treatment for body/ear mites is suggested.


----------



## GBov (May 4, 2008)

I did a search and quite a few say to feed the paste to the buns for ear mites. 

Having it on hand it would be nice to NOT have to wrassle with my big new buns who dont trust me yet and just feed it to them.

Does it work for ear mites via the mites feeding on the buns after the buns have eaten the paste or will it just be a waste of time giving it to them?


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Yes it works on ear and fur mites. I've used it several times with success. The only time it didn't seem to work was on one rabbit which I think came down with another case of mites later. He had a really bad bad case of mites. The first double dose (one dose followed by another 10 days later) got rid of the mites but he got them again a few months later. Last time I dosed him was about 6 months ago, no sign of mites right now.

I am very allergic to fur mite bites and break out in itchy hives after holding a rabbit with fur mites. And yes, I have had rabbits with bad cases of fur mites. The paste wormer does work on them.


----------



## SilverFlame819 (Aug 24, 2010)

Hmmm. We always used the vicks mix to treat ear mites... Makes a mighty mess during application, (you'll smell like vapo-rub for a while) but the ear mites are gone fast, and once it hardens inside the ears, the mites die and the rabbits shake the waxy stuff out of their ears... Anyone here know what I'm talking about? It's been years since I used it, so I don't remember exactly what it was mixed with, and in what ratio. But it was super cheap and effective.


----------



## GBov (May 4, 2008)

I know Vicks rubbed on the bottom of feet and thick socks put on after will do a better job than any cough syrup and it will even sooth restless leg but never heard of it for ear mites.

I LOVE Vicks, even after my daughter (when she was 2) got hold of my jar of it and covered herself, the chair, the glass doors and half of a wall with the stuff. Talk about smell like Vicks, that room smelled like it for weeks lol.


----------



## n9viw (Jan 30, 2005)

I'd love to hear about this, as one of our does has a 'mange' around her face. The skin is pink, but not scaly or broken, just fur's gone. How much x-mectin, do I put it right on the affected portion, between the shoulder blades, orally, where?

I'd also like to hear about what heartworm remedies DO work on collies... I have an American Working Farm collie (cross between a border collie and an English Shepherd), and want to keep him healthy, but not at the cost of neurological problems. Do tell!


----------



## SilverFlame819 (Aug 24, 2010)

Any non-Ectin wormer can be used on Collies if you are not sure if they have the sensitivity (there is testing available now so you can know if your dog carries the sensitivity - if it does not, an Ectin wormer won't hurt him). In the meantime, Ivomec is out, but you can use something like Interceptor (which is the choice of most collie-type breeders). 

I know sites online have info about how to use Vicks by itself for the mites, but we used to have a mix. It was kind of thick and goopy, but you'd warm it up and it would turn to liquid. You poured it into the rabbit's ears, and it would cool and harden (sort of soft, like wax)... The rabbit would shake it out of its ears over time, and there would be no mites left. All the hair grew back beautifully and everything. I managed a commercial rabbitry once, and when I started there, a large number of the rabbits had AWFUL mite problems - the likes of which I'd never seen before, and hadn't seen since! And the vicks mix worked miracles! I suppose if you can't find info for the mix online, just rubbing a layer of the vicks on would work too. I recently saw some different places online talking about it.


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

The class of wormer to avoid in collies is the Avermectins. This inclues moxidectin and Ivermectin among some others.


----------



## Fetherhd (Aug 16, 2012)

Danaus29 said:


> Ivermectin can give some dog breed seizures and should not be used on them. I don't recall which breeds are more prone to Ivermectin seizures but I think Collies are one.
> 
> I use the oral horse paste medicine for my rabbits. A pea sized dab on a dandelion or mint leaf is all they need.


Greyhounds are another that are sensitive to it.


----------

